# head feels heavy and eyes tired!



## deanchilds

Not been feeling very well for last few weeks/month or so. Have had a feeling of a heavy head and eyes are really tired its like im walking in a cloud of fog. ive been extra worn out. Felt like heart was beating extra fast for a week or so but docs said it was fine. 

Had blood tests done, been keeping an eye on food intake etc but cant seem to work out what causes it and cant seem to make it go once it comes on. 

Been trying to wear my glasses more and this helps a little so wondering if my eye sight has got worse and is giving me this feeling. 

Much worser as the day goes on. 

went away for a few days over weekend until tuesday as was fine the whole time came home and back to normal again and head feeling tired and heavy. 

Am I right in asking the doctors to refer me to the hospital for some more tests as I am worried it could be something serious? 

I could be wrong but over a 2 week period I hammered red bull like it was crack and ive never had it before and could swear its all been related to this!


----------



## Derekh929

Are you under stress or working to hard and long hours causing burn out if not push for second opinion and go and see another doctor in your practice Imho


----------



## HalfordsShopper

did you tell the doc about your extreme caffine binge? He would know if that is likely to cause the symptoms you describe and how long they are likely to last.


----------



## alan_mcc

I think you're probably experiencing a comedown from caffeine. I had a similar experience when coming off of coca-cola as stupid as it sounds (used to drink 8 tins a day easily).


----------



## Spoony

I'm getting a bit like this at the moment, I think my sight has got worse as I never use my glasses. But it hasn't really else my glasses wouldn't be as effective. 

I'm on the verge of the flu plus 2 cans of rock star past few days when I've been off it for so long coupled with a bad diet are my thoughts.

Lastly only getting 5-6hrs sleep a night is probably compounding the issue.


----------



## Adam D

Spoony said:


> I'm getting a bit like this at the moment, I think my sight has got worse as I never use my glasses. But it hasn't really else my glasses wouldn't be as effective.
> 
> I'm on the verge of the flu plus 2 cans of rock star past few days when I've been off it for so long coupled with a bad diet are my thoughts.
> 
> Lastly only getting 5-6hrs sleep a night is probably compounding the issue.


Time to adjust your lifestyle chap.

I would say what that what you are experiencing is your body's way of telling you that as well


----------



## Shinyvec

Thinking on a different way, when did you last have our Gas Boiler and or Gas Fire checked out as your symptoms also sound like Carbon Monoxide Poisening.


----------



## Shinyvec

JUst asked the wife the same question as your sysptoms and what you havebeen doing and she has said the same as me and she is trained in various fields of Aged people and Children and disabled people. Check the heating or Water heating at work and home ASAP mate, you can cuy detectors for a few quid that will tell you if your strapped for cash for getting a plumber in


----------



## Spoony

Adam D said:


> Time to adjust your lifestyle chap.
> 
> I would say what that what you are experiencing is your body's way of telling you that as well


I ken, I'm on the case! Just having had a fair terrible time at work and you get into a bad cycle easier than it is to get into a good one!

I'm not sure what the fix is dean but if time away sorted it and now your back the symptoms are back could be something at home/work affecting you but would be strange not to affect both you and the other half.


----------



## JJ_

Hmm do you feel anxious at all ? What supplements are you taking. Drop the caffeine or any other addictive substances including sugar. These are not a good idea when you are experiencing these symptoms. 

How's your diet ? Do you exercise - how frequently ? So many questions I'd also see a cardiologist ASAP if your concerned about your heart to me it sounds like lack of sleep and anxiety ?


----------



## deanchilds

Still feel the same, doctors say there is noting major going on but im very tempted to see if there is anyway they can see if anything horrible is going on inside me to cause me to feel this way, but dont want to sound like a hypochondriac. 

Few people have said anxiety could be causing it as I have worried about the little things so much that i may have stressed myself out so much it could be my own fault. 

I get a twinge in my man bits I panic, a slight headache I panic, you name it every time I get something that dont feel right I start to think of the big C and get scared.

Just wanna get to the bottom of it. Once and for all. If only I knew what it was or if its something I have to live with I just want to know my body is free from any harm.


----------



## mattsbmw

As the feeling went away when you had a holiday i would suggest stress, did you physically go away from your noraml home?

If so then carbon monoxide poisoning is also possible.


----------



## deanchilds

The feeling has only started since coming back from Florida but was fine while on mini honeymoon is also less of a problem when out of the house and working. Less time to think about it I guess. 

Would I be silly to ask for an MRI scan from the hospital to put my mind at rest?


----------



## kh904

deanchilds said:


> The feeling has only started since coming back from Florida but was fine while on mini honeymoon is also less of a problem when out of the house and working. Less time to think about it I guess.
> 
> Would I be silly to ask for an MRI scan from the hospital to put my mind at rest?


Very interesting that you mention Florida.

There have been some researchers who've looked into the effects of the BP oil spill (Ian R. Crane is one person). It's not been reported in the mainstream media, but BP used a highly toxic chemical to breakdown the oil on the surface, and it's got into the environment & food chain over there.

Some of the effects are irritation to the skin and respiratory problems.

http://blogs.wsj.com/health/2010/08...ffects-of-bp-gulf-oil-spill-tough-to-predict/

This could have nothing to do with your symptoms though.

As others have mentioned, it's likely to be a lifestyle effect.
Slow down, reduce caffine, sugary/fizzy drinks, artficial flavourings, & proper sleep (easier said than done i admit) etc.
Start reducing the causes of stress in your life where possible. If you have lots of things on your mind, write it down on a notepad.

Gentle jogging/exercise will have a benefit effect.


----------



## Leemack

Caffeine comedowns are described as similar to drug comedowns.

A lot of red bull for 2 weeks then none will shock your body as it has learned to expect the sudden burst of energy and now it is trying to cope with the lack of it


----------



## PaulN

Shinyvec said:


> Thinking on a different way, when did you last have our Gas Boiler and or Gas Fire checked out as your symptoms also sound like Carbon Monoxide Poisening.


I thought something like this as it wasnt an issue the weekend away. Reading a little more i would say its high likely tobe house related. Could be damp or something too..


----------



## Gruffs

Cut out the caffeine and Sugar for a month. 

If you are hammering Red-Bull, you could be periodically Hyper-glycaemic.


----------



## JJ_

Do you feel this at certain times of the day ? do you think you get enough sunlight? 

SAD is quite common here and it is widely recognised in Scandanavia.


----------



## deanchilds

Sorry only just seen these replys. 

I've been feeling a little better, but then today had 2 large teas in Starbucks and then started to get the fast heart beat again and feel tired. So starting to think its caffeine related. 

My diet is **** to say the least!


----------



## Gruffs

deanchilds said:


> Sorry only just seen these replys.
> 
> I've been feeling a little better, but then today had 2 large teas in Starbucks and then started to get the fast heart beat again and feel tired. So starting to think its caffeine related.
> 
> My diet is **** to say the least!


The caffeine is wiring you up (helped along by sugar) and energising knackered fibres that need to rest.

Even not having any after 4pm would help you sleep better and rest more.


----------



## tmitch45

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling so well. It does sound to me like you are suffering with anxiety/stress which then tends to spiral into feeling tired, not sleeping well and not eating well. Feeling tired prob means you are not feeling like exercising? There are really two routes to take with this if it is anxiety/stress. Firstly to isolate/identify what is causing your stress is it work, home life, are you a worrier by nature. One identified you can do something about the cause. As for the symptoms I really think it will help to cut out the Red Bull totally and focus on health food especially chicken which is good for stress. Good food will also give you energy which brings me to my next point. Exercice is crutial in feeling better. It will feel like th last thing you want to do but exercise (even a little just to get the heart and lungs working hard) releases Endorphins which are the feel good chemical in the body that promotes well being. In addition to this any doctor will tell you that in the treatment of stress/anxiety exercise is far better that any form of medication. I'm no expert on this but have kind of experienced this in the past so can speak from experience. 

It is interesting that your symptoms are better on holiday, when out of the house at weekends. To me these sound like times when you are not at work? (possible source of stress) and have your mind occupied by other nicer things. Hope this helps.


----------



## Trip tdi

Sounds like your stressed, take it easy and relax, maybe try going to the doctors again, fo checkups, have a warm soak in lavender bath oil, that will relax you....


----------



## deanchilds

Other symptoms have cleaned now but feel so tired I reckon I could sleep all day if I tried! 

Been reading up about tiredness disorders now!


----------



## tmitch45

How are you progressing? Are you managing to get any exercise? I think exercise is the key, as it will energise you. In addition it will mean that you will hopefully feel more ture at your normal bed time and then sleep throught the night.


----------



## JJ_

deanchilds said:


> Other symptoms have cleaned now but feel so tired I reckon I could sleep all day if I tried!
> 
> Been reading up about tiredness disorders now!


I would get a thing called a SAD light, sounds like you are maybe not getting enough natural light ?

Get your butt to the gym as well, I find weights to be great in this weather but maybe look at your diet.

If it doesnt come out the ground or from a tree or from an animal I don't tend to eat it when I am training heavily but some of the guys I know hit the macdonalds straight after :lol:


----------



## deanchilds

I keep getting paranoid, got a slight ache in my left arm pit and am worried it's something serious. Also got a slight pain in my golden parts and think the same when that happens. 

Just want to get it sorted out and move on. I'm scared to go gym in case I keel over?


----------



## tmitch45

If the gym is something your not keen on there are other options. When I was stressed and very unfit I started trying to get fit with small steps (literally). I first started going on walks (go with someone if your really concerned about keeling over or make sure you have a mobile with you) and building the distance up slowly. Then I got some walking shoes/boots and did some "off road" walking which is harder and again built up the distance. From this I progressed to jogging which I really don't like and cycling. The most important thing to prevent the feeling or reality of keeling over is to make sure you are hydrated and have eaten properly so you have fuel on board both before, during and post exercise. A good illustration of this is my last visit to the gym. I'd had a crazy day at work, skipped a propper lunch and only had two cups of coffee since leaving home that morning. I got to the gym and everything felt normal. After 10 mins on the running machine I crashed spectacularly. I got an instant headache, sickness and a feeling of having no energy at all. All of this was because I hadn't eaten properly that day and hadn't had enough to drink. When you exercisethis should energise you at the time and afterwards you will hopefully sleep better at night then wake you refreshed.

Something else to consider is a hobby or interest that will take your mind off your fears about your health. Books and the internet make it too easy for people to worry themselves about possible medical conditions they may or may not actually have. From your earlier posts you comment that when your doing fun things you feel better. Stress can be caused by having both too much to do and too little.


----------



## JJ_

deanchilds said:


> I keep getting paranoid, got a slight ache in my left arm pit and am worried it's something serious. Also got a slight pain in my golden parts and think the same when that happens.
> 
> Just want to get it sorted out and move on. I'm scared to go gym in case I keel over?


Left arm pit and testicle could be glands matey. Or you could have stretched it while waxing the car.

Why will you keel over though ? Just eat properly before, keep drinking and eat after it.

If your not keen on the gym go for a walk, just anything.

Think about a rottweiller, put then in a room with nothing to do and they become aggressive and boistrous from all the pent up energy. Take it a walk and the stress leaves.

Humans are extremely complex but all of us have a few basic needs and one is definetely exercise and a good diet. The **** that is in crap food can make anxiety much worse.


----------



## deanchilds

Off to doctors again in a bit! See what they say this time!


----------



## JJ_

deanchilds said:


> Off to doctors again in a bit! See what they say this time!


Good luck mate, but anything serious comes with serious symptoms. You'll be ok :thumb:


----------



## deanchilds

Her advice was counciling?


----------



## JJ_

deanchilds said:


> Her advice was counciling?


Why ?

Have you tried a walk to break a sweat, tried changing your diet or supplement it ?

Your nearly walking away from this but your just holding onto the last dreggs of it come on DEAN !!! :devil: its just another form of OCD it's ok dude, your not ill or anything serious, maybe there is something bigger outside your life and your body uses this as a defence mechanism. If you obsess about your health you might not be looking at the thing which is really bothering you.

Not bad advice from a double glazing salesman :lol:


----------



## tmitch45

How are things going Dean??


----------

